# Velocity Hubs



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to be building new wheels for the up coming season. My question is if anybody has any experience with the Velocity road hubs or light road hubs. I'm wondering about durability, quality, freewheel noise, ect. I haven't been able to find much info on these, thanks.

Pics are of the Light road hubs, but I'm interested in the road hubs as well.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> I'm going to be building new wheels for the up coming season. My question is if anybody has any experience with the Velocity road hubs or light road hubs. I'm wondering about durability, quality, freewheel noise, ect. I haven't been able to find much info on these, thanks.
> 
> Pics are of the Light road hubs, but I'm interested in the road hubs as well.


I'm pretty sure those are the same as Mike Garcia / oddsandendo's "Speedcific Serenity" hubs. Might try to search for feedback on those. I don't recall hearing anything terrible about them, but nothing special, either. 

I don't like the 'dogbone' spoke holes on the rear, only for the complications they can make to spoke-length calculation and minor bit of fussiness in getting the lacing together.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> I'm pretty sure those are the same as Mike Garcia / oddsandendo's "Speedcific Serenity" hubs. Might try to search for feedback on those. I don't recall hearing anything terrible about them, but nothing special, either.


Thanks.



> I don't like the 'dogbone' spoke holes on the rear, only for the complications they can make to spoke-length calculation and minor bit of fussiness in getting the lacing together.


Looking at the pics, the Road Hubs are normal, anyone know if the Lights can be had without funny spoke holes?


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, scratch the Light hubs, I don't want to be limited to radial lacing, and I don't like the rear spoke holes. Any info on the regular road hubs?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Front Hub*

I have used the radial laced front hub on a fairly light wheelbuild (28H Aerohead, Al Nips, Wheelsmith AE15 bladed spokes) and have been impressed so far. 3-4 crits and roughly 1K miles. The bearings are holding up fine....


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> Ok, scratch the Light hubs, I don't want to be limited to radial lacing, and I don't like the rear spoke holes. Any info on the regular road hubs?


I have these hubs as part of a Velocity Nuvian wheelset and they have been fine for 6000+ miles. The Velocity hub OEM is Formula (I think the Speedcific is one of the other Taiwan OEMs...).


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I built up a set of wheels with those and I was very happy with them. They were light, and he freehub was quiet. They are indeed made by Formula. I would use them again w/o hesitation if I needed an inexpensive hubset.


----------

